# why is growing kept so quiet



## j0d1w388 (Mar 14, 2009)

listen to this why does every one keep it so quiet we should all be growing without a care if police or so called govererment have got such a problem about what goes on and what has been going on for centurys why arnt they busting me its cause they dont give a hoot you aint killing no one and they know it and you americans are the biggest wet folk out the most powerfull country in the world and your all secretly growing your poxy plantsand ballsing it up asking for help no one thinks like me. so we will waste are time on this site saying how do i ? its simple plant one of gods seeds and it grows if someone would like to challenge me in what im saying you must mistergoverments pet so what you saying people!


----------



## justatoker (Mar 14, 2009)

j0d1w388 said:


> listen to this why does every one keep it so quiet we should all be growing without a care if police or so called govererment have got such a problem about what goes on and what has been going on for centurys why arnt they busting me its cause they dont give a hoot you aint killing no one and they know it and you americans are the biggest wet folk out the most powerfull country in the world and your all secretly growing your poxy plantsand ballsing it up asking for help no one thinks like me. so we will waste are time on this site saying how do i ? its simple plant one of gods seeds and it grows if someone would like to challenge me in what im saying you must mistergoverments pet so what you saying people!


you make 0 sense..






j0d1w388 said:


> why does every one keep it so quiet we should all be growing without a care


umm.. unless you have a med card, and you have a desire to be loced away, your statement is naive and very very immature.





j0d1w388 said:


> why arnt they busting me its cause they dont give a hoot


call ur local PD and tell them your growing weed.. Im sure they will accomidate you





j0d1w388 said:


> you americans are the biggest wet folk


Ok that just comepletely lost me






j0d1w388 said:


> no one thinks like me.


God I sincerely hope not




j0d1w388 said:


> if someone would like to challenge me in what im saying you must mistergoverments pet so what you saying people!


http://www.hookedonphonics.com/




http://www.hookedonphonics.com


----------



## pinspot (Mar 14, 2009)

j0d1w388 said:


> listen to this why does every one keep it so quiet we should all be growing without a care if police or so called govererment have got such a problem about what goes on and what has been going on for centurys why arnt they busting me its cause they dont give a hoot you aint killing no one and they know it and you americans are the biggest wet folk out the most powerfull country in the world and your all secretly growing your poxy plantsand ballsing it up asking for help *no one thinks like me*. so we will waste are time on this site saying how do i ? its simple plant one of gods seeds and it grows if someone would like to challenge me in what im saying you must mistergoverments pet so what you saying people!


Not a clue WTF you just said. But your probably correct that nobody thinks like you.


----------



## FollyFool (Mar 14, 2009)

And if I ever do think like that?Someone needs to shoot me!Way too old to be playing "Rollie Pollie"or being Bubba's bitch.


----------



## blzbob (Mar 14, 2009)

FollyFool said:


> And if I ever do think like that?Someone needs to shoot me!Way too old to be playing "Rollie Pollie"or being Bubba's bitch.


*Too fricking funny but true.*


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 14, 2009)

Same reason we don't jack-off in the street.


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 14, 2009)

j0d1w388 said:


> why does every one keep it so quiet


Ummm.... Beeccaauuseee its Illegal.


----------



## ozgrower90 (Mar 14, 2009)

j0d1w388 said:


> listen to this why does every one keep it so quiet we should all be growing without a care if police or so called govererment have got such a problem about what goes on and what has been going on for centurys why arnt they busting me its cause they dont give a hoot you aint killing no one and they know it and you americans are the biggest wet folk out the most powerfull country in the world and your all secretly growing your poxy plantsand ballsing it up asking for help no one thinks like me. so we will waste are time on this site saying how do i ? its simple plant one of gods seeds and it grows if someone would like to challenge me in what im saying you must mistergoverments pet so what you saying people!


because we dont want to get in trouble with the law

Fuck dude


----------



## JLStiffy (Mar 14, 2009)

U should read what U just wrote. I am Canadian and we keep it quite. Fucking conservative Gov!!!


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 14, 2009)

I have my med card, but I still do not blab about it. It is not the government that I am considering really, but the rat [email protected] that would break in and steal my stuff. That can happen regardless of the country you live in.


----------



## ProPlayer420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah...what they said...along with ...always people out there looking to snag someones crop wihen they aint looking....And you got anymore of that smoke man..cuz Until toknwhiteguy broke it up...I didn't have a clue what you were trying to say! And I still don't !


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 14, 2009)

i think he wants to go to jail....


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 14, 2009)

I must be baked, cuz I actually thought I got what the OP was talking about...it makes no sense to me now.


----------



## 9LEAF (Mar 15, 2009)

is this kid real!!!!!! who the fuck says that shit, he must have a bamboo patch at his moms house!!!! LOL


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 15, 2009)

justatoker said:


> you make 0 sense..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats sum funny shit!


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 15, 2009)

keep off the crack


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 15, 2009)

Um because where I live, cultivation of marijuana carries an automatic felony charge.

And having a Felony on your record in the US is a big fucking deal. Means I would not be able to vote, decreases my chances of getting a good paying job, and I could never buy a gun.


----------



## jgreenbeast (Mar 15, 2009)

this guy is a  and want to go to prison


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 15, 2009)

Too easy to rag on this guy... Sure his concept of how it SHOULD be is 110% unrealistic, but it is 100% true. We SHOULD NOT be afraid to grow a plant, we should not be worried about our police, etc... I agree with that completely...

Of course, that's just not how humanity works... I will tell you how it works (from what Ive seen anyhow)


The masses want to be able to do something that is illegal.
The masses collectively never stand up.
The under dog stands up.
Out of the masses, 3 others stand up.
The government shoots the under dog in the back of the head.
The masses, including the previous three followers run home hysterically in fear of prosecution.



It's the same reason why an old woman can get robbed in the middle of the intersection, and nobody does anything... People only feel invincible when unified, alone they see their own mortality.


----------



## TURBS (Mar 15, 2009)

> And having a Felony on your record in the US is a big fucking deal. Means I would not be able to vote, decreases my chances of getting a good paying job, and I could never buy a gun.


I wish all Americans were felons. LOL I mean, George Bush TWICE!!! I think having a voter card is more dangerous than a gun. lol


----------



## mr.magic (Mar 15, 2009)

huh???????????


----------

